# Snowthrower



## superbee (Apr 27, 2005)

I have an opportunity to buy a used Spirit brand snowthrower with a 27 inch auger for $400.00. I have not seen it yet. The owner says it is about three years old and has about 20 hours on it. It has a 8 h.p, Briggs engine. I have not heard of this brand. Does anyone know anything about this snowthrower? Thanks.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

never heard of the brand.
All my throwers have always had Tecumseh engines, didn;t know Briggs made a snow engine.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

justme- said:


> never heard of the brand.
> All my throwers have always had Tecumseh engines, didn;t know Briggs made a snow engine.


What is a SNOW engine?

I think i'm going to change the air in my tires to day...
As I have winter air in them, and I need summer air in them now!!!!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> What is a SNOW engine?
> 
> I think i'm going to change the air in my tires to day...
> As I have winter air in them, and I need summer air in them now!!!!


  Tsk tsk tsk, learn before you poke fun....
Tecumseh makes winter service engines that are designed to be used in the cold wet environment which a snowblower operates- They call them Snow King models. http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...oductDisplay?storeId=6970&productId=399&R=399


----------



## kl0an (Dec 12, 2003)

My plow truck has a snow engine in it. I only crank it up when it's snowin.. Too dang expensive to use it for cruisin around.. 8mpg with full time 4wd..


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

kl0an said:


> My plow truck has a snow engine in it. I only crank it up when it's snowin.. Too dang expensive to use it for cruisin around.. 8mpg with full time 4wd..


Yeah, I feel your pain but can do you one better: My father's K5 blazer was part time 4wd and only gets 8ish MPG in 2wd! With a 305 to boot! (I suppose 250K miles+ on an engine does tend to do that tho)


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> What is a SNOW engine?
> 
> I think i'm going to change the air in my tires to day...
> As I have winter air in them, and I need summer air in them now!!!!


----I never heard of that ONE?--but--Briggs Engines power at lot of small Garden & Snow equipment--here in the North-East--I*D look Up on the Internet & check out? WHO? makes that MAKE?--before I bought IT?--DONO?--Ole JIM--


----------



## classicman (Dec 3, 2003)

*Get a two stroke*

Toro 3650 or snow commander. been there. done that. no ramps no need to discuss further. Check this site.


----------

